# WHITE BEAVERS COUGH CREAM lacrosse wis bottle



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 27, 2012)

aprox 6" tall bottle rare one , it is embossed white beavers cough cream heals diseased lungs lacrosse wis . . this is simply just a amazing bottle . we were fortunate enough to dig a few of these in 2012 one in wis & one in minn . any info on this would be great


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 27, 2012)

Great bottle and embossing!  Don't know much about it other than it appears to be circa 1890s.


----------



## Oldmill (Dec 27, 2012)

nice embossing cool bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: MINNESOTA DIGGER
> 
> aprox 6" tall bottle rare one , it is embossed white beavers cough cream heals diseased lungs lacrosse wis . . this is simply just a amazing bottle . we were fortunate enough to dig a few of these in 2012 one in wis & one in minn . any info on this would be great


 

 Sweet bottle for sure....Very interesting..


----------



## Oldmill (Dec 27, 2012)

all this bottle is missing is a picture of a beaver


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool. I've never seen one.


----------

